# Peptides dosage/usage



## TattooedGymGinger (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey guys 

  Have questions about Peptides.... I am hearing some people taking them not only for PCT but also during a cycle. What do you guys recommend? Which tids should I take and what are the recommenced dosages? I have IGF1-LR3, T3 (Liothyronine),Anastrozole, and Toremifene Citrate.... Could someone please explain the difference between these and which ones are the best to take? 

PS i dont want a ****ing smart ass comment... I want a decent smart one that can explain the chemical difference. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## thqmas (Sep 24, 2015)

This post is 2 months old. I hope you have smarten up since then.

Your question is all over the place. You really need to research more on... well, on everything.

You didn't want "a ****ing smart ass comment", so there. 

You didn't post states, cycle history nor goals.


----------

